# Favorite Holiday Recipes



## Camnagem (Nov 4, 2010)

So I'm kind of obsessed with cooking and baking (food in general really), and I thought it might be nice to share some of our favorite holiday time recipes.  We have such a diverse group from all over the world, I'd love to know what everyone around the Specktra universe looks forward to chowing down on around the holidays.



 		Do you have a go to dish that everyone raves about at Holiday gatherings? 	
 		Is there a family tradition that your mom/dad/whoever makes every year that you can't wait to eat? 	
 		Have a particular favorite recipe that you enjoy making for 2 or 22 people? 	
 		Does your husband/wife always ask for a specific dish around this time of the year? 
 
  	One for me would have to be Pecan Pie.  My recipe isn't crazy unique or complicated, but everyone just devours it!  I'm the only one in the family who really bakes much, and everyone requests it when we get together over the holidays.  My husband could probably eat an entire pie by himself, so I always make at least 3 or 4 over the course of the holidays.

  	How about you?


----------



## marajode (Nov 12, 2010)

I love Thanksgiving.  I LOVE Thanksgiving.
  	It's become more important over the years, as my family becomes smaller.
  	One of the things I love the most is how my cooking has grown so much to include cooking traditions from those that have passed (my great-grandma, my grand ma), on my side, and merged with my husbands' side of the family (his mom and his grand mom).

  	Until about 5 years ago, I just helped and did grunt work.  Now, I'm the only one left that cooks, and I kind of became frantic of keeping dishes that meant so much in our family, alive.
  	So, for my side of the family:
  	Cornbread Chicken and Dressing.  (with turkey on actual Thanksgiving, but I make this a couple of times during the holiday season too.)  It has taken me years, but I've come up with the best blend of my great grandma's and my husband's grandma's dressings.    It's probably the one thing I'm most proud of that I cook.   It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without it.  I feel so close to them when I cook dressing.   and emotional.   It sounds like an odd thing to say. 


  	Pecan Pie is a must in our house too.   But I haven't yet perfected that one.  My husband makes a better pecan pie!

  	My daughter (10) and I are kind of cranberry fanatics.  Each year we make basic cranberries, and one new experimental one.  Last year I made one with figs and Port wine that was just flipping incredible.


  	This weekend I'm going to make my final menu.  I always end up rushed, but I'm trying to be better and plan better, to enjoy it even more.  People think I'm kind of crazy, because there's only 4 and I tend to make sooo many dishes, but it makes for a lot of leftovers 

  	I love this time of year.  I just wish it felt a tad cooler here.  (almost 80 degrees???)


----------

